# Man dies after accident on vessel off Cork coast



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Source Irish Examiner

Man dies after accident on vessel off Cork coast 
08/05/2008 - 14:02:18
A man in his 30s has died in hospital after an accident on board a fishing vessel off the Cork coast early this morning.

The man, who is believed to be from Castletownbere, was airlifted to hospital in Cork after being hit in the head by a heavy rope while working near Fastnet Rock.

However, he died from his injuries a number of hours later.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Another fisherman killed what a sad incident - all so we can have our fish and chips. We owe fishermen our very deep respect. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Absolutely Santos
Valentia and Aran Islands lifeboats both out in last hour, no details as yet but hope all okay out there. Not much wind but dense fog and mist


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

A sad day indeed John , my thoughts go out to the family of the man who has been lost


----------



## statement (Dec 30, 2007)

A very sad day, especially for his family. May he rest in peace. I was driving from Waterford to Cork in the afternoon and you could not see Knockadoon Head from the Youghal Bypass with the fog.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

MY sincere condolences to the gentleman's family and friends . Derek


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Our deep sea fishermen are real men. hate to be in some of the seas they sail in with a small boat.
My Condolances to the family. May he rest in peace


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Condolances to his family, very sad, only a young man "Safely Anchored"

All the best 
Hughesy


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Thoughts are with his family indeed.

Jonty


----------

